# New sXs or used one already built?



## fishfeeder

Looking to buy a new/new to me SXS. Prefer a 4 seater but not dead set. Torn between buying a new one(Maverick) or a built RZR 4. If I buy new, it would have to be a 2 seater. Would like to capitalize on someone else wanting a new Mav and ready to unload a good built RZR 4. Any suggestions? Anything I should stay away from besides the RZR900?


----------



## Ducatibilt

I'm not sure what you mean by built but I've got a 2013 RZR 4 LE with only about 20hrs on it that unfortunately now needs to go away. I've gotten the winch mounted on it and have a amp and speakers that haven't even been hooked up yet. Other than that it is stock and pretty much brand new.
I'll shoot you a PM with my info.


----------



## Hotrod

There are some good deals out there. A lot on Facebook pages Im on. People wanting to unload and taking a big loss. Why stay away from the 900?


----------



## fishfeeder

Because I don't know much about them and the few people I know that are familiar with them say they have issues with their "reversing chain"? I would just rather steer clear... the 100cc doesn't mean that much to me.


----------



## fishfeeder

What FB pages are you on that have listings for sale?


----------



## txjustin

fishfeeder said:


> What FB pages are you on that have listings for sale?


Interested as well...


----------



## WRsteveX

"Rzr owners of Texas" is one Facebook page.

Just don't get crazy in reverse. It's not a hard rule to follow. I baby mine in reverse because I'm too broke to fix major internal failures, but I have friends that don't care so much, and give theirs he'll in reverse and they haven't broke yet.


----------



## Hotrod

I have broke my reverse chain on my 900, but I was trying to back out of a nasty mud hole with the tires you see in my avatar. Just dont beat it up in reverse, and buy a good winch if your gonna play in deep holes. There is a night and day difference in the 100cc!

Heres a copy n paste

Go with the 900xp without a doubt, already the 800's are falling off in value dramatically. Stock 800 has about 30hp, the stock 900 has about 70hp to the wheels, and the RPM range is much broader. The suspension between the two doesn't compare either, 800 is like a souped up Rhino, the 900 is like a long travel tuned in buggy. The 800's have had some crank issues, but not very common for a stone stock non abused RZR. The 900 is a Weber motor (even if Polaris won't admit it). Extremely strong Porsche engineered engine, meant to have a turbo on it. I have a few friends with Turbo 900's with over 150+hp... they're a bit scary, but a blast







. The 900xp is a more dependable, much higher technology SXS... and they won't be dumping in price anytime soon.

The ride, suspension, and power is totally different from the 800.


----------



## Hotrod

https://www.facebook.com/groups/201095023298840/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/145218908915545/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/166106130177570/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/atvswapshop/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/127666494051464/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SouthernMuddJunkies/


----------



## kyle2601

Also keep in mind that parts are more readily available and aftermarket parts as well. Most shops specialize in nothing but Polaris now because most people have enough money that they pay other people to work on their broke ****. But they are also very easy to work on. Used parts are every where as well. Easy to upgrade and fun to ride. I have about 750 miles on mine and drove it like I stole it and broke my chain twice and fixed it myself the 2nd time. total labor time 3hrs give or take. Did I mention they are fun to ride? I screwed up and ran mine low on oil so I am paying for it now and have to rebuild my engine but it's my toy. just like a boat.

The can am is another good bike but as far as 4 wheelers and sxs's go I would stay away from everything else. Artic cat is absolute junk!! Suzuki is junk. Hondas are ok but not great in my opinion. same with yammy's and kawi's. Check out www.rzrforums.net Have a boat load of info for you.


----------



## fishfeeder

Thanks Rod and Kyle that is the kind of feedback I'm looking for. Thanks for your input.


----------



## txjustin

Thanks hotrod, just sent requests to join the groups. I'm starting to look for a SXS.


----------



## Hotrod

Your welcome guys. Kyle has a slightly used 900 for sale with some mods. He's just asking payoff. Great starter bike for someone. It is his wife's bike, which it usually sat at camp and she rode in his anyway. I believe it's in the classifieds


----------



## berto

yeah ive seen some NICE rides going for sale on FB.

That reverse chain sucks, we went riding 2 weeks ago and my buddy broke his before we even got the the park 10 min into a ride. 

dont forget the maverick max is now hitting dealers


----------



## fishfeeder

Yea, there are some nice ones, makes it difficult to pinpoint any one in particular.... the search continues


----------



## WRsteveX

I've considered selling my '13 900 because finances are tight but I've already put so much into it, I just can't I don't think.


----------



## Hotrod

We will never get back what we put in them. I have 30k in my 900, if I sold it now Id be lucky to get 15k


----------



## WRsteveX

I know I wouldn't get it all back. I've had enough man toys to understand. I've got around $21-22k in mine. If someone gave me 17-18k I'd let it go but my ol lady wouldn't let me.


----------



## berto

WRsteveX said:


> I know I wouldn't get it all back. I've had enough man toys to understand. I've got around $21-22k in mine. If someone gave me 17-18k I'd let it go but my ol lady wouldn't let me.


I'd take a 4k hit on my ranger quick


----------



## WRsteveX

berto said:


> I'd take a 4k hit on my ranger quick


That's what I'm saying. And mines only ~6 or 7 months old.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

fishfeeder said:


> Yea, there are some nice ones, makes it difficult to pinpoint any one in particular.... the search continues


Yeah and the new 2014 RZR is being unveiled July 29th


----------



## fishfeeder

That could be good for me. Not that I want a 2014, but someone that has a 2012-13 wants one......

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WRsteveX

fishfeeder said:


> That could be good for me. Not that I want a 2014, but someone that has a 2012-13 wants one......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


I don't think the 12 has eps


----------



## WRsteveX

2014's just hit the shops


----------



## fishfeeder

Speaking of, I have seen aftermarket eps for the rzr. Any of them better than the other if I go with one that doesn't have it?

Just saw this, VERY TEMPTING!!!!

http://littlerock.craigslist.org/mcd/3939848012.html


----------



## fishfeeder

MUST RESIST!!!!!! Dang those look good, even without tops!!! Got any prices on them yet?


----------



## WRsteveX

fishfeeder said:


> MUST RESIST!!!!!! Dang those look good, even without tops!!! Got any prices on them yet?


I saw it on FB. No info yet.


----------



## WRsteveX

fishfeeder said:


> Speaking of, I have seen aftermarket eps for the rzr. Any of them better than the other if I go with one that doesn't have it?
> 
> Just saw this, VERY TEMPTING!!!!
> 
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/mcd/3939848012.html


If you get one without eps, don't ever drive one without. But I think you can buy it as a plug and play kit from Polaris for $1000..


----------



## berto

fishfeeder said:


> Speaking of, I have seen aftermarket eps for the rzr. Any of them better than the other if I go with one that doesn't have it?
> 
> Just saw this, VERY TEMPTING!!!!
> 
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/mcd/3939848012.html


not a fan of that cage.

yeah im betting those new ones are gonna hit 25k! cant wait to see what all they have changed. just tooo rich for my blood


----------



## Hotrod

I dont like the front bumper and the Flying V bar on that cage either. Im thinking the 1000 is gonna look like the Arctic ****. Dont think Im gonna like it. All that bike in Arkansas needs is arched front and rear arms, wake tower bar and speakers, and winch, good to go


----------



## fishfeeder

Notice the trailing arm suspension on the 1000? Might be a huge improvement.


----------



## WRsteveX

fishfeeder said:


> Notice the trailing arm suspension on the 1000? Might be a huge improvement.


Saw that


----------



## Hotrod

I dunno. Can't wait to see


----------



## kyle2601

Yeah I am with joey on that artic **** looking thing. Trailing arms are about the same except solid. Can't really improve on the trailing arms from what they already have. If it comes out looking like the artic **** I am going to be upset with Polaris for playing follow the leader instead of taking back the lead. 1000 cc? anybody heard some numbers on it yet? I bet its going to be about 97hp and 25k on the floor!
Cody is was good to meet you today.


----------



## Hotrod

They said 103hp. Theres already a video of a 900 beating a Maverick. Wait till we have 15 more HP.


----------



## fishfeeder

Good to meet you too bro. I appreciate you taking time out of work to come show it to me.
As far as the 1000, I just hope they didn't change so much that they have a lot of first year design issues at the high expense of their loyal customers...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyle2601

Joey, that aint a race, they need to get balls out on the street to see whats up. I want to know who is putting power to the ground. I found out last weekend that might clutch is either worn out or I still have some belt stuck somewhere in it from last go around. You heard anything on clutch weights wearing out? Mine is hard to throw in gear unless I kill the motor and when I get it in gear the belt grabs. thinking either trashed clutch, **** in the clutch, or maybe even gave me the wrong belt. I hijacked this belt from jr that was in our parts box. new epi mudder. Whatcha think? 
I might just part out the red one and keep what I need and sell the rest.


----------



## kyle2601

Speaking of riding, how come we saw becca last weekend and you were no where to be found? I got tore down pretty early. I was sleeping under he rzr for a bit.


----------



## berto

Joey I think you found the only video on youtube that has the 900 beating the Mav


----------



## Hotrod

Aftermarket belts have been known to be slightly larger than factory belts. Causing them to grab like they are creeping when at idle. Making them hard to shift. 

I was over by the ranger with my group. Didn't want to be by the stage with all the idiots. We hung out with our group and jason and grumpy all day in the water


----------



## Hotrod

Popo won twice buff said. We don't run em on the road. This was a good race uphill


----------



## berto

Maybe he was in low with the throttle limiter on it LOL


----------



## kyle2601

^^^^^ I want some of what this fool is smoking!!!! 
We hung out at the lake all day sitting in the water. We went from parking lot to lake and never left.


----------



## berto

kyle2601 said:


> ^^^^^ I want some of what this fool is smoking!!!!
> We hung out at the lake all day sitting in the water. We went from parking lot to lake and never left.


?


----------



## kyle2601

That canned ham aint gonna keep up with the 900..........


----------



## berto

U got a 900 ?

Lets line them up if its stock


----------



## kyle2601

I have two of them. Which one you want to race first?


----------



## kyle2601

I'll tell you what. I will race you first with mine and embarrass you in front of your friends with my smoker and then I will get in the g/f's and take your lunch money lol.


----------



## fishfeeder

Dang...can't we all just get along!! Lol 
I'm just gonna watch and be glad it's not mine gettin rode like a rented mule!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## berto

kyle2601 said:


> I have two of them. Which one you want to race first?


The stock one, the one your selling is not stock


----------



## kyle2601

The one I am selling is bone stock except for the tires and wheels and roof, winch. BONE STOCK.
The one I am keeping is bone stock as well except for a muffler, wheels and tires, and roof and sound system. Both stock as can be. I can throw some stock wheels and tires on and absolutely murder that canned hamm. Tires work against the bike already in a drag race.


----------



## berto

murder haha ok


----------



## Hotrod

Berto, 900 will crack that Canned Hams ***!


----------



## berto

Lol 



That's why Polaris built a 900 ho . Then did a head cam and now a 1000. Still can't break 100 hp


----------



## kyle2601

So you say still under 100hp and can still wear out the canned ham on its worse day?


----------



## berto

U win your rzr is superior in every way


----------



## Hotrod

New razor 103HP, crazy how that 88HP can crack that 100+hp Maverick. The Polaris engine is really set up to be Turbo'd/ 150 to 300 HP with a Turbo


----------



## fishfeeder

Hotrod said:


> New razor 103HP, crazy how that 88HP can crack that 100+hp Maverick. The Polaris engine is really set up to be Turbo'd/ 150 to 300 HP with a Turbo


Yea, if they could find a drivetrain that would stand up to it.....but I guess in sand/desert racing their stock drivetrain may work. Mud is just a wee bit harder on 'em...


----------



## Hotrod

Yup, sand is no problem. Problem in mud is when your spinning then hook up on a tree root or something and under articulation is when stuff starts breaking. They don't really put anything in a bind like we do


----------



## Tail'in around

berto said:


> U win your rzr is superior in every way


Just give up. Their key board is faster than yours too.


----------



## Hotrod

Tail'in around said:


> Just give up. Their key board is faster than yours too.


Ill race your keyboard lol:slimer:


----------



## kyle2601

Hotrod said:


> Ill race your keyboard lol:slimer:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishfeeder

*New 900XP 4*

Sorry for breaking up yalls hijack, but I finally made up my mid and took delivery this morning. Carry on...


----------



## kyle2601

Looks good! Wanna race? Lmao


----------



## Hotrod

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## fishfeeder

Thanks Joey.


----------



## Jallen1

14 rzr 1000 I hear from my boys at genes Polaris is it come with a factory turbo we shall see


----------



## Jallen1

Nice buggy bro


----------



## berto

kyle2601 said:


> Looks good! Wanna race? Lmao


You are one cool guy


----------



## Hotrod

Thats a nice stereo box. Who snorkeled it? Or what kit is it? Check under the front diff for frame cracks, I just fixed my wifes 800. Remember the reverse chain isnt the strongest. Hope yall have tons of muddy fun


----------



## fishfeeder

Jallen1 said:


> Nice buggy bro


Thanks!



Hotrod said:


> Thats a nice stereo box. Who snorkeled it? Or what kit is it? Check under the front diff for frame cracks, I just fixed my wifes 800. Remember the reverse chain isnt the strongest. Hope yall have tons of muddy fun


Performance did everything except the roof/stereo. It is supposedly pressure tested. I checked for cracks first thing and have learned to be cautious on the rev chain. Tons of fun,yes....if it gets muddy the wife better learn how to use the pressure washer...lol

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

